# Hey! Im the new guy.



## Glenwils (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey folks.

Ive been browsing the foum for a couple of days and so far i think its great. 

Il be gracing your boards alot over the next few months so thought imight aswell introduce myself.

My names Glen, im 22 years old and live in Kent in the UK (about 50miles from London).

Ive got about a month and a half of boarding experiance which has taken place over 3 years. My friend's dad has an appartment in La Plagne which is in the french Alps so we usualy go there because we dont have to pay for accomodation.

Id put myself in the intermediate catogory of boarding. I love all styles of boarding but have a special place in my heart for park riding. I was riding a Volkl wall pro board with ride delta bindings until my board broke in Febuary. Im looking to buy a new deck for next year. I can pull a few tricks in the park, these usually consist of a few grabs and some smaller end spins. 

Heres a few pics of me from my last trip to La Plagne a week ago.


















Im on the right 










Now that the introduction done, hope to see some of you guys around  Take it easy.

Glen

p.s. Please excuse my spelling


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

what's up glenn? i grew up in ealing. looks like you are ripping it up in your last picture, especially for only riding for such a short time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. I actually think I will be heading up to your area this summer with a few friends, but anyways, enjoy the forums.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Glen. 

I'm Broxi, It's always good to meet new people, I'm from the UK too. :thumbsup:

:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Plenty of good info on here to help you narrow your search for a new board.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Hiya and welcome


----------

